# مشكلة بالكباسات الروتارى نرجو الافادة سريعا



## Eng.mostfa_moh (10 يونيو 2010)

اولا بحب اشكر القائمين على المنتدى الاكثر من رائع وكل من المشتركين فى المنتدى على المشاركة الجيدة وتبادل الراى لتعم المنفعة على الجميع

ثانيا انا بتقابلنى مشكلة وبدات اقابل ناس كتير عندهم نفس المشكلة
الا وهى الكباسات الروتارى لاجهزة التكيف

مشكلة الكباسات دى انها مش بتعمر نهائيا
برغم ان كل حاجة فى الدائرة بتكون مظبوطة من ضغوط
وقدرة الكباس بالنسبة للسعة التبريدية للجهاز
لكن المشكلة ان الكباس الروتارى درجة حرارته دائما مرتفعة
مما يؤدى لاحتراق الكباس فى النهاية
او فصل الكباس اثناء التشغيل اوفر لود داخلى لفترات طويلة

لو حد عنده اى اقتراح لتفادى مشكلة الكباسات الروتارى ياريت يتكرم بالرد
وشكرا مرة ثانية​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (10 يونيو 2010)

أخى الفاضل م/ مصطفى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الضواغط الدائرية لانختلف عن وجود مميزات كثيرة لاننكرها أهمها كفاءة تبريده وتوفير استهلاك الطاقة وحجمه أصغر ووزنه أقل وصوته الأهدأ مقارنةً بالترددى. 
ولكن ؟؟ الضواغط الدائرية من أهم عيوبها هى ارتفاع درجة حرارتها أكثر من اللازم مما يعرضها لتلف الأجزاء الميكانيكية نتيجة تمددها بسبب درجة الحرارة ونتيجة أيضاً عدم استمرار زيت التبريد بخواصه نتيجة تأثر لزوجته بسبب الحرارة العالية وكذلك تكون الملفات معرضة للإحتراق بسبب عدم تبريدها بل ترتفع درجة حرارتها أكثر نتيجة طرد خط الضغط العالى على الملفات مباشرةً ونتيجة لكل هذه العيوب يقلل عمره الإفتراضى والحل ؟
1- ممكن نركب سنسور حرارى خارجى يفصل الضاغط عند درجة حرارة مثلاً 90 درجة مئوية ويعمل أوتوماتيكياً عند 50 مئوية وذلك غير المركب داخل الضاغط .
2- يتم تركيب أجهزة التكييف والمركب بها ضاغط روتارى ذات السعات المناسبة للأحمال الحرارية حتى يعمل الجهاز ويحقق الدرجة المطلوبة ويفصل وخلال فصله يبرد الضاغط .
3- يجب التأكد من عمل الثيرموستات وعدم ضبطه على درجات حرارة منخفضة جداً 16 أو 17 مئوية بل يضبط على 22 مئوية كحد أدنى ليفصل الضاغط ويبرد .
4- الصيانة الدورية وفى أوقات منتظمة تمنع ارتفاع الضغط العالى أكثر من اللازم ويعمل الجهاز بكفاءة ويحقق درجة ويفصل الضاغط وبهذا نحاول زيادة كفاءة الضاغط ونقلل من أعطاله ونزيد من عمره الإفتراضى قدر الإمكان .
متأسف على الإطالة وفقنا الله وإياكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## ismaeilkli (10 يونيو 2010)

اضيف على ماقال السيد سليمان .......انتبة الى موضوع المواسير حيث لايقل عن مترين ونصف


----------



## Eng.mostfa_moh (10 يونيو 2010)

لك من جزيل الشكر م/ سليمان وشكرا على الاضافة م/ اسماعيل 
واحب ان اوجه عناية سيادتكم بان المشكلة بتقابلنا فى شرم الشيخ لان درجة الحرارة على الوحدة الخارجية عالية جدا
ثانيا ان الكباسات بتفصل فعلا سينسور داخلى بعد فترة شغل يمكن الا تتعدى النصف ساعة مما ينتج عنه عدم وجود اى تبريد بالمكان ووقت فصل طويل


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (10 يونيو 2010)

أخى العزيز / ممكن تركب مظلة للوحدة الخارجية مع ضبط الثيرموستات كما قلت من قبل واهتم بالصيانة وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق &


----------



## جاد الكريم (11 يونيو 2010)

كلام جميل اجمالى الكلام كما كتب الأخوة وحسب الترتيب الآتى وهو لجميع الأجهزة بشكل عام ولأجهزة كباسات الروتارى بشكل خاص :
1- مراعاة احمال التبريد عند اختيار الجهاز ( تكون الأحمال اقل بنسبة 10% على الأقل ) حتى تتحقق الدرجة فى وقت قليل .
2-يراعى المكان المناسب عند التركيب الذى يسهل معه عمل صيانة جيدة ( خاصة امكانية غسل المكثف وضبط الشحنة ) 
3- هناك اجهزة لايوجد بها جهاز وقاية من التسريب ( قاطع ضغط منخفض ) يجب تركيبه لأن تسرب الفريون يتسبب فى سخونة الكباس وحدوث ازاحة اكبر للزيت وعدم عودة الزيت للكباس مرة اخرى مما يتسبب فى حدوث زرجنة واحتراق الكباس .
4- ما سبق كما قال اخى سليمان يعنى حسن التجهيز قبل التركيب والصيانة بزمة بعدها وشكراً


----------



## Eng.mostfa_moh (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا مرة اخرى لكل من الاخوة على الافادة بالرد ولكن المشكلة مازالت قائمة بدون حل 
لان انا بغير كباس المفترض انه لجهاز راكب عند العميل من فترة وما يمكنش ان ابلغ العميل بتغير الجهاز بقدرة اكبر
وفى بعض الاحيان لايمكن تغيير مكان الجهاز الا فى اول تركيب له
الملخص ان الكباسات الروتارى دى لا يوجد بها اى ميزة بل ان عيوبها كتير جداوالمشكلة اننا كتقنيين فاهمين الكلام ده لكن العميل لا يستوعب هذا الكلام لانه بيكون دافع مبلغ كبير فى تغيير كباس وبعد شهر ولا اتنين يبلغك بمشاكل الجهاز من فصل وعدم وجود برودة بالمكان
واغلب الموديلات اللى بتنزل فى السوق دلوقتى كلها بكباسات روتارى فلا يمكنك تغييرها بكباس كوبلاند مثلا لعدم وجود مساحة كافية بالوحدة الخارجية
اذن انا شايف انه لا يوجد حل غير انك متطر تغير الكباس للعميل على حسابك
وجزاكم الله خيرا على الرد


----------



## mottohotto (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
حضرتك عاوز تحل مشكله موجوده بالفعل عند عمل مش عموما يعنى 
اذا لازم العميل يتعاون معاك و يركب مظله للوحده الخارجيه اذا كانت مركبه بمكان معرض للشمس حتى لو معرض لمده ساعه بس و الشمس بتلف لمكان تانى 
اذا كان العميل فى اخر دور لازم يحكم عزل السقف جيدا 
اذا كان فى شبابيك الومونيوم و زجاج معرض للشمس لازم يركب فاميه للزجاج و ستائر جيده
اى تسرب كبير فى الابواب لا بد من احضار نجا و يحكمه يعنى سعات بلاقى الباب به مسافه 3 سم و ده بيسبب تهريب الهواء البارد و طول فتره تشغيل الكمبروسر ده طبعا غير العوامل الى فوق 
بعد معالجه هذه النقاط اظبط الجهاز على 24 درجه مئويه او 23 حيث 24 درجه دى جيده جدا و تخلى المروحه اتوماتيك اذا كان فيه الخاصيه دى 
لا بد من اقناع العميل بعمل صيانه دوريه كل شهر للوحده الخارجيه اذا كان فى مكان معرض للاتربه 
ملاحظه : حضرتك كده بتعالج عيوب المهندس او الفنى اللى حضر و ركب الجهاز و عمل له معاينه لان كل ده بيتم قبل ما تركب الجهاز جديد 
او لو العميل حالته الماديه كويسه يبقه يركب قدره اكبر بحصان على شان يعوض حل العيوب اللى فاتت دى كلها 
و لو العميل الحالى حالته الماديه كويسه يبقه يركب جهاز واحد و نصف حصان شباك او حائطى 
الاعراض دى قابلتها كتير و كانت الحل النهائى ليها هو العزل على السطح او تركيب ستائر و حكم التسريبات 
ارجو ان اكون قد افدت و شكرا
ملحوظه مهمه جدا الكمبروسر الروتارى كفائته بتزيد عندما يسخن جسمه


----------



## waleed5000 (18 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاتة 
انا اعمل فى شرم السيخ وكونت اوعانى من نفس المشكلة وتوصلت الى حل يتماشى مع وضع الجهاز الشباك دون تكلفة عالية وهى تركيب ماتور مروحة كوندنسرخلف110w الجهاز مباشرتا وكانت النتيجة ممتازة حيث زادت من
كفاءة التبريد ومنعة الجهاز من الفصل عن طريق الافرلود الداخلى وقللت من درجة حرارة الكباس


----------



## sameh0071 (22 يونيو 2010)

تحيه طيبه وبعد 
انا متاكد ان الكباسات الروتارى مشكله كبيره لانه حتى لو جربت تغير مكان الجهاز مجرد حله بعد تشغيله ممكن يعلى الضغط والامبير وده بيسبب فصل الجهاز حتى اذا احتجت تعمله فاكيوم ذاتى لا زم تتبرد للمكثف ب الماء حتى يصل الفاكيوم الى 30 تحت الصفرلذا لازم يكون فى رد من شركات التكييف لحل المشكله دى ياريت لو اى حد يعرف موقع يفيدنا جمعيا يبقى جزاه الله خيرا لان بسهوله جدا ممكن الكباس يتحرق فى اى وقت مع انى شايف ان الحل اللى ذكره الاخ وليد 5000ضريف جدا الى انه مينفعش عند العميل بس ينفع فى المواقع وانا متاكد انه حيبقى مجدى جدا لان تبريد المكثف هو الحل الوحيد بس ازاى؟
وشكرا


----------



## الواصل3 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> انا اواجه نفس المشكلة في الضاغط الروتري حتى المكيفات الشباكية الجديدة بمجرد احلال الفريون من الضاغط لوجود تسريب واعادة شحنه نجد الضاغط ترتفع درجةحررته لدرجة عالية وامبير عالي <والسبب عدم عودة الزيت مباشرة الى الضاغط وتأخره في العوده بسبب سخونة الملفات>والحل في المكيفات الشباكية هو تغير الضاغط من الروتري الصيني والاندنوسي الى برستول أمريكي مع التوليف الواصل3 ابو نواف


----------



## مستريورك (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء
كلام المهندس سليمان مظبوط %%


----------

